# Asheville Pump Track -11 Tandem Loads Of Dirt



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

*WHAT COULD 11 TANDEM LOADS FULL OF DIRT DO FOR YOU???*

Just talked to an old friend Jon Sarver who owns a house in downtown next to a buddy. They've got loads of dirt that will be converted to a pump track this SATURDAY MAY 19th.
*They want it to be a community pump track!*

Jon wanted me to invite as many as possible to come help dig. He asked that if you've got your own tools bring them. They'll have some, but if you've got your own, do so. He said wheelbarrows might help too.



> Butch-
> The address is 35 Lakewood dr in Kenilworth. Work starts at 9 am
> saturday with donuts and coffee,- beer, lunch (bringe grillables if you
> can) etc later on. workday ends 5 or so. pump track designed and
> ...


Groms on site:









Masterminds....









MEAT!!!!









MORE MEAT!!









Really Hungry GROM!!!









6 loads dropped in today...5 more to come. Who feels like digging???

PHASE TWO:



> Butch- if you post can we please get a special shout out for Ben, Ed, Jeff and Stacey, Fox, Alex, Adam, Marshall, Seth, Ted?, Cameron, Chris, Dave, Wellen McLean (for the awesome dirt), the neighborhood kids, and everyone else who helped or plans on helping.
> And Butch- thanks to you for putting the word out!


Pfftt...tiny.









pffttt...so what...









ehhh...what's this?









hey...farmer guy..you're garden's upside down!









man...somebody sucks at packing dirt.









creepy....yet...inspiring?









The Chuck Norris fitness club.









Taking a break already?









Wait now..whats this?









Now we're getting someplace









Yayyyy...I see something hapnin!
Whoa! Is that Bobcat really that tiny?









Whuu...bermage:









There's that farmer guy again..









Come on...get going...I wanna see the jumps


















An artform:


















To be continued....


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Dude, if I were still back in NC, I'd be down for some diggin'. Looks like you're gonna have a hell of a track.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

WOW, that is TONS-O-DIRT!! Good luck with that.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think that we had something like 30 yards of high compaction clay and a couple yards of crush-and-run to build ours.

BTW, we found that mixing crush-and-run about 1:1 with clay in a wheel barrow before spreading made for a super hard, super fast surface. We did this just for the top couple inches.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

**** that much dirt might even make Zach jealous !


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

build some dj's...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how cool is that


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

FYI...they are need of a 2nd Bobcat to move the dirt Saturday. Anyone own a landscape company, etc that would rent the equipment? Rent-All, etc are pricey.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Pump track lump track. Build some dirt jumps with that beautiful dirte.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

bizutch said:


> Masterminds....












Sorry, couldnt help it 

Very nice dirt btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

im around the lake norman area...id be down for slingin some dirt.... shoot me a PM if you need some help...i dont work sundays and mondays


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Sorry, couldnt help it


LMFAO !!!

Very funny....but also very cool for those guys to be down to help move some earth for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

Phillip McKrack said:


> im around the lake norman area...id be down for slingin some dirt.... shoot me a PM if you need some help...i dont work sundays and mondays


Th guy you need to call is Jon Sarver. His phone # :thumbsup: in the 1st post. THanks.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

I pitty the fool who has to push all that around 
Sure gonna be fun though. Wish we had one around here


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

We're looking to build some jumps in my town. Gonna need dirt. 

How much dirt did you actually get, and what's the cost per unit?

Thanks!

damon


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pump tracks are a blast, looks like you might be able to compeet with Mark Weir as the pump track kings. Looking forward to the finished product. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

levee67 said:


> We're looking to build some jumps in my town. Gonna need dirt.
> 
> How much dirt did you actually get, and what's the cost per unit?
> 
> ...


Go to a construction site or call a construction company and ask if they have any dirt they need to get rid of....u will have so much you wont know what to do with it all...or at least around here thats how it works lol.


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

Pictures updated and posted at the top. Dialup slayer.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bizutch said:


> Pictures updated and posted at the top. Dialup slayer.


Thats lookin really sweet, i need some dirt too. :cornut:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man it gets better and better


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Communities seem much more willing to build mellow pump tracks than gnar-gnar dirt jumps.


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

geoffss said:


> Communities seem much more willing to build mellow pump tracks than gnar-gnar dirt jumps.


The community didn't build it. It's literally the guys backyard. All dirt donated by a local construction company who was doing a big dig in the neighborhood and the guy in the tank top owned a dump truck and offered to deliver it.

Here's the details on allowed use and rules for the moment:



> Butch- here are some pics from Sat. it looks better than this already and is going to be one kick ass pump track. work is still underway with lots to do. What we have is super fun and flow-y. we will be digging and riding a bunch in the early evenings and on weekends. The deal with the track is this: we are trying to get kids involved and need to be good role models so helmets are required, riding anytime for those over 18, waivers may be required for younger riders at some point, no tobacco, beers okay for the old guys.


----------



## haydenleimkuhler (Aug 12, 2008)

Where exactly is this. I saw some pics on freeride south and it got me clicking away. I was just in Asheville yesterday and would have brought a shovel and a bike. Where can I get some more info(where, when, directions) about this pump track?
Thanks


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

haydenleimkuhler said:


> Where exactly is this. I saw some pics on freeride south and it got me clicking away. I was just in Asheville yesterday and would have brought a shovel and a bike. Where can I get some more info(where, when, directions) about this pump track?
> Thanks


quoting myself here:
in google maps just type Lakewood Drive and Kenilworth Road, Asheville NC

(Kenilworth Road runs between Biltmore and Tunnel roads in Asheville).

It's on Lakewood on your right & you can't miss it. Take the gravel drive just before the pump track & park around the back of the pump track in the dirt alley running behind the pump track.

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205124 for more locals who ride it.
__________________


----------

